# Topaz 330Ci on a mountain (~1MB in 10 pics)



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I put a coat of Zaino on the car yesterday and went for a drive up Mt. Diablo this morning.










































































I was following a cyclist up "The Wall" just before the summit and decided to record her agony. It's 300 yards of 18% grade and you've been climbing a mountain for the last 10.5 miles. It hurts...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pix Cliff. The car's looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## kenratboy (Jul 16, 2002)

Drool.


----------

